# Anyone know about double orifices?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of my FF Boer does definetly has two orifices in each teat. 
I have heard that they can "blow out" and kids have trouble latching on? Im hoping this is not the case she is otherwise a very nice doe. She will kid sometime this week or so & I need to know what to look out for in the teat department. 
Has anyone had experience with this? 
Thank you all in advance!

oops this should have been posted in meat goats, sorry


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

By blowing out do you mean a balloon teat?

Ken has one doe with a balloon teat, but it is also two fused teats. The kids can drink out of it as they get older but prefer the normal teat.

I'd wait and see. You won't know if the teat will hold up or not till the kid nurses from it for awhile.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Badnews is that what blowing out means? Balooning?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> One of my FF Boer does definetly has two orifices in each teat.
> I have heard that they can "blow out" and kids have trouble latching on? Im hoping this is not the case she is otherwise a very nice doe. She will kid sometime this week or so & I need to know what to look out for in the teat department.
> Has anyone had experience with this?
> Thank you all in advance!
> ...


 Two orifics on one teat indicate fuzed teat. See 1st pic attached (F), If she seems swollen a bit on the teat it might just be she is preparing for her kids and is a little uncomfortable right now......until she kids and the kids suckle ...the teat will be bigger, if it is fused... it may appear to be bigger in appearance anyway.

TEATS COMPARISONS , 1st pic attached found here:
http://members.psyber.com/macgoats/Inde ... OMPARISONS



> By blowing out do you mean a balloon teat?


2nd pic attached is a blown or ballooned teat. site below where it was found. 
http://www.clemmonssummitviewboers.com/put_13109


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam, any idea how they blow out like that? Maybe I will just ask her...I didnt see this particular pic on her website but I did see FLNS Max at the bottom of one of the pages, the buck we used & will see his babies any day now! 

My doe started out with box looking teats. I thought they looked sort of strange. Then at a show, Homeyer pointed out that they had double orifices. For the life of me I couldnt see it but he was right!
For now all Im concerned with is that kids will be able to latch on. She is a big beautiful long doe & her name is Mys Topline.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If a doe has 1 kid and the kid is not taught ..there are 2 sides ...then that teat gets ignored ....if the breeder isn't watching for this ...then the teat gets blown out....because it is neglected and ignored....there udder fills so tight ...that there is no where else to go ..other then blowing it out....  ouch.....
A blown out tit can still produce milk .... unless she had bad mastitis in the past....if she is still filling with healthy milk...keep an eye on it...milk her out if she starts getting to tight..to prevent from a worse blow out.......sometimes kids can ....and do nurse from blown teats...if the blow out... isn't real bad......try to teach a kid.. to nurse from that side.. if you can... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's an FF and had quads the poor thing it took her a few days to get used to feeding them so that everyone was getting enough.
Thanks Pam I will be watching for blow outs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome ...nancy d :greengrin: :hi5:


----------

